# #gbatemp operators



## dpm14 (Nov 5, 2003)

For some strange reason, I keep getting kicked for having a clone.  Yet, I only have one connection.  Can anyone explain this?  I've been with this forum/channel for a year, and it seems weird that the ops are all of a sudden crazy...

I suggest the operators perform a /whois command before they kick and actually check the IP address that they are kicking.  After all, it's the only smart/logical thing to do.

Edit:  Lovely, I read the other thread, and learn that somehow the IRC channel and this forum seem to be separate entities...  I think some unification needs to happen.  The IRC channel should not be run amok by crazy 14 year olds.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 5, 2003)

I agree with the unification thing, but how many I've been kicked or banned from the IRC channel do we have to see today? @[email protected]


----------



## mole_incarnate (Nov 5, 2003)

DPM Check for irc tojans, and banned scripts, there are AUTO kicking features you see, wo dont like leechers. Keep the forums and IRC sperate. We have do that for a reason.


----------



## GbaDoctor (Nov 5, 2003)

i'm whit mole. same idea here.


----------



## phuzzz (Nov 5, 2003)

Usually, it's a bot that makes the ban.  So might be getting some logic error when it looks at you.  Try PMing the ops.

As for posting IRC problems on the board, as you said, we like to keep them seperate.  However, it might be a good idea if we made another forum of some sorts strictly for IRC.  But, the problem with that might bring "why was i banned" topics up the wazoo.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 5, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> However, it might be a good idea if we made another forum of some sorts strictly for IRC.Â But, the problem with that might bring "why was i banned" topics up the wazoo.


That's exactly why we don't.

You resolve problems on the channel through IMing the relevant op. As a drastic measure, several (not all) of them can be reached here. If you DO need to use the forum to resolve an IRC issue (which you should only consider as a last resort. I mean, as last a resort as running into hip-deep snow naked because you REALLY gotta go), use the PM system.

On the other topics, I can't add anything beyond what Mole said.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 5, 2003)

Mole and Phuzzz are right. So you'll need to PM the op that banned you. You can do this by typing:

/msg name message


----------



## dpm14 (Nov 5, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Nov 5 2003 said:


> Usually, it's a bot that makes the ban.Â So might be getting some logic error when it looks at you.Â Try PMing the ops.
> 
> As for posting IRC problems on the board, as you said, we like to keep them seperate.Â However, it might be a good idea if we made another forum of some sorts strictly for IRC.Â But, the problem with that might bring "why was i banned" topics up the wazoo.


It appeared to be op error...  Apparently, they didn't look at /whois close enough and though that dpm.resnet.tamu.edu and dpmlap.resnet.tamu.edu were one and the same, when in fact they are very different...  Thankfully, I got the other op to respond.  The other operator had no comment....

It should be fixed...  

And now that I finally came back to the forums, have I missed anything?


----------



## owlman (Nov 6, 2003)

Eh, i was banned from megaroms over a year for a trivia bot.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 6, 2003)

ebaumsworld.com must be a website for finding tasteless pictures of disabled people.  Shame on them.


----------

